# هل رقم الوحش يقصد رسول ال.....



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*اطلعت على أكثر من بحث يحاول شرح الرقم 666 رقم الوحش بأنه رسول الإسلام فهل الوحش هة شخص من الماضى أم هو شخص تواجده سيكون مرتبطا بفترة ماقبل القيامة مباشرة؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2011)

* مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ
كل انسان جه فى التاريخ وكان ضد المسيح يندرج تحت رقم هذا الوحش 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا أخى شمس الحق لكن الوحش هنا مفرد وهو أيضا يحمل رقم لإسمه وقريت بحوث توضح وتشرح ان الرقم ده هو نفسة اسم رسول الاسلام فهل ممكن بالفعل يكون هو نفس الشخص أم أنه فيه شروط أخرى للوحش من حيث وجوده الزمنى من خلال أعماله أرجو التوضيح .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

لا يفسر النبوات إلاَّ الذى منحه الله موهبة النبوة ، 

مثلما حدث مع دانيال النبى

................................................................


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2011)

*مفيش ادنى شك ان النبوة تنطبق بحذافيرها على محمد 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*أخى أحد من فسر هذا الموضوع ودلل عليه هو الأخ وحيد المشهور بالبالتوك وقناة الحياة بل وطلب أيضا أن تكون هذه الأبحاث نواة لأبحاث أخرى.
وممكن لو حضراتكم طلبتم أديكم رابط البحث الصوتى للأخ وحيد إذن الأمر بعيد عن الأدفنتست.*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2011)

*ISLAM, QURAN AND 666*
*دا بحث غربى بيربط بين رقم الوحش وبين الاسلام *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*شكراااااا أخى شمس الحق كده أنا أتأكدت أنك بتؤيد الأبحاث دى منتظر مشاركات باقى الأخوة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

أخى الحبيب
أنا ذكرت الأدفنتست ليس لأن لهم علاقة بهذا الموضوع خاصة ، بل للتدليل على المشاكل الناتجة عن التفسير بدون موهبة النبوة

وبالطبع سيكون تفسير الماضى أسهل وأأمن ، ولكنه أيضاً يجب أن يخضع لروح الله وليس للإستنتاجات العقلية

وبالطبع أنا لست ضد العقل ، بل ضد التفسير للنبوات بالذات بدون موهبة الروح القدس للنبوة

فهل الشخص الذى يتعرض لهذا العمل ، يعرف عن ذاته أنه قد أُعطى هذه الموهبة ، وهل سبق لنا نحن أن توثقنا من هذا ؟؟؟

سامحنى أخى الحبيب لأنى أتزمت ، ولكن التجارب السابقة ، حتى مع أساقفة ، قد قالوا كلاماً وكأنهم يملكون موهبة التبؤ ، ثم خابوا وخيبوا ثقة الكثيرين فى كل ما يُقال

لذلك تجدنى شديد الحرص تجاه هذه النقطة ، بسبب الخبرات السابقة .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا أخى مكرم على ردك ولكن أرجو أيضا أن تعطينى رأيك بعد الإطلاع على البحث الصوتى للأخ وحيد حتى تكون على خلفية بالبحث لتقدم لى بعدها رأيك الذى أجله وأحترمه كثيرا*


----------



## Soldier Crist (4 يونيو 2011)

*سؤال مشوق , شكرا سامح على سؤالك ده , لحتى نعرف الإجابة يجب أن  نفك شيفرة الرمز 666 باليونانية وهنا نحتاج شخص ذات فهم لا أظن اللغة العربية المقصودةة و حتتى لو كانت لغة القرآن لأنها ليست اللغة الرسمية للكتاب المقدس أعتقد يجب علينات أستخدام لغة الرؤيا والتي هي اليونانية فهل رأي صحيح ؟لا أعرف مجرد رأي
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*ملحوظة رائعه أخى soliderوهذا نفسه هو موضوع بحث الأخ وحيد الذى أثبتها باليونانية بعدما أثبتها باحث آخر باللغة العربية
إذن فلدينا بحثين 
الأول باللغة العربية وحسب جملة رسول العرب بمكة فوجدها 666
الثانى بحث الأستاذ وحيد والذى حول كلمة محمد الى اليونانية وحسبها فى اللغى اليونانية ليجدها 666*


----------



## Soldier Crist (4 يونيو 2011)

*رائع سامح بس وين بدنا نلاقي هالبحثين و كيف بدنا نأثبت مصداقيتون ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*مش بس وحيد هو اللى بيقول كده ياسامح ناس باحثين اجانب كمان 
وفيه جانب تانى من الموضوع  بيتقال بردو وهو الجانب النبوى اللى هيحصل فى المستقبل 
بيقال ان الرقم 666 او الوحش بشكل عام هو اوروبا او الاتحاد الاوروبى 
وعودة الامبراطورية الرومانية مرة تانية علشان تكون هى الوحش وضد المسيح 
ده رأى اخر سمعته فى الموضوع 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *ملحوظة رائعه أخى soliderوهذا نفسه هو موضوع بحث الأخ وحيد الذى أثبتها باليونانية بعدما أثبتها باحث آخر باللغة العربية
> إذن فلدينا بحثين
> الأول باللغة العربية وحسب جملة رسول العرب بمكة فوجدها 666
> الثانى بحث الأستاذ وحيد والذى حول كلمة محمد الى اليونانية وحسبها فى اللغى اليونانية ليجدها 666*



*فين الابحاث دي ؟


راي الشخصي

ان الوحش سوف يظهر في اخر الزمان واسمة يحمل رقمك 666

وينطبق علي رسول الاسلام من حيث الماضي لانه ضد المسيح

وينطبق علي كل شخص ضد المسيح ولكنها رمزي وليس المقصود بيه الحرفي في اخر الزمان
*


----------



## Soldier Crist (4 يونيو 2011)

*سلام الرب أوريجانوس المصري أنت قادر على أنك تجيب أبحاث الأجانب وتترجما و تعرضا  ؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يونيو 2011)

Soldier Crist قال:


> *سلام الرب أوريجانوس المصري أنت قادر على أنك تجيب أبحاث الأجانب وتترجما و تعرضا  ؟*



*الاجانب لا  بس ممكن افهم الفكرة العامه ليها مش اكتر من كدة*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2011)

*دى محاضرة الاستاذ وحيد تحميل مباشر 
سفر الرؤيا و العدد 666
*


----------



## Soldier Crist (5 يونيو 2011)

*محاضرة الأستاذ وحيد مفيدة  لكن نحتاج كيفية فك الشيفرة باللغة اليونانية لأن سفر الرؤيا مكتوب باللغة اليونانية فمن نلجأ أو هل أحد لديه معلومات ؟ من الممكن موقع يوتوب
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*انا معايا الشفرة 
*


----------



## Soldier Crist (5 يونيو 2011)

نحتاج محاضرة الأستاذ وحيد فيديو لكي نفهم فك الشيفرة اليونانية فهل أحد يعرف الرابط
ومن هذ الأستاذ وحيد ؟ و هل له موقع ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*الاستاذ وحيد اكليريكى وقوى جدا فى الاهوتيات وفى الاسلاميات 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

أولاً : لا توجد شفرة 

بل إن الأرقام فى اليونانية ، وكذلك فى القبطية ، تكون بإستخدام الحروف، مع وضع علامة للدلالة على أنها ترقيم

فحرف ألفا يساوى رقم واحد ، وحرف بيتا يساوى رقم إثنين ....... وحرف يوتا يساوى رقم 10 ، ثم حرف كبا يساوى رقم عشرين ، وحرف لولا يساوى 30 .......... وهكذا

ولكن المشكلة أنك يمكنك تكوين ألاف الإسماء من تركيبات مجموعها نفس الرقم الواحد

6 + 100 + 600 = 666

و :  5+ 101 + 600 = 666

و : 1+ 2 + 3 + 4 +5 +6 + كذا + كذا = 666

............... إلخ بلا نهاية للتباديل والتوافيق

+++ ولذلك سبق وحذرت من السلوك وراء مثل هذا الإسلوب ، فإنه إسلوب أصحاب التفانين وليس أصحاب التدقيق ومخافة الله

+++ والغرب يحب ويعشق كل جديد ، ويصفق لكل لعبة حلوة ، ولا يهتم بمدى موافقة الله على ما يقولوه  ، لأنه درجة تانية عندهم ، فالمهم عندهم هو المتعة وكسب إعجاب الجماهير ورضاهم

++++ لذلك أكرر التحذير من هذا الإسلوب فى التفكير ، المبنى على البهرجة وليس التدقيق

++++ خصوصاً وأن الموضوع مقبول نفسياً وعقلياً مننا جميعاً

فمحمد بلا شك هو من صنع الشيطان ، ولكن هل هو المكتوبة عنه النبوءة ، أم سيأتى آخر فى زمن لاحق ، يكون أخطر وأفظع منه !!!!!!!!!!

لا أحد يعرف إلاَّ الله ، ومن يمنحه الله روح المعرفة أو النبوءة

فلا مجال هنا للشطارة ، ولا تؤاخذونى على هذه الصراحة


----------



## Soldier Crist (5 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أولاً : لا توجد شفرة
> 
> بل إن الأرقام فى اليونانية ، وكذلك فى القبطية ، تكون بإستخدام الحروف، مع وضع علامة للدلالة على أنها ترقيم
> 
> ...


معك حق


----------



## Soldier Crist (5 يونيو 2011)

أين مشاركة الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع المهم , يجب علينا معرفة الحق


----------



## Soldier Crist (5 يونيو 2011)

*هذا ليس كاف سامح
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

سألوا القديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى ، عن ضد المسيح

فقال لهم إنشغلوا بالمسيح أكثر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2011)

*هذا هو تفسير الأنبا بيشوى لنثرى الموضوع 
ما معنى أن عدد اسمه 666؟

هذا يعنى أننا عندما نجمع حروف اسمه يكون حاصل الجمع 666. إن كل حرف فى اللغات يقابله رقم، ففى اللغة العربية مثلاً ترتب الحروف على طريقة أبجد هوز حطى كلمن سعفص قرشت.. فالحرف "أ" يقابله رقم "1"، والحرف "ب" يقابله رقم "2"، وهكذا إلى الحرف "ى" الذى يقابله رقم "10"، ومن بعده مباشرة الحرف "ك" يقابله رقم "20"، وهكذا إلى الحرف "ق" يقابله الرقم "100"، ومن بعده مباشرة الحرف "ر" يقابله الرقم "200" وهكذا...

فعندما تجمع الرقم المقابل لكل حرف من حروف اسم الوحش يكون الحاصل 666... لذلك يقول الكتاب: "هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فإنه عدد إنسان وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون" (رؤ13: 18).

ولم يرد ذكر اسم الوحش لئلا عند مجيئه يقول أنه طالما أن الكتب المقدسة ذكرت أنه الوحش يجب أن تحرق كل هذه الكتب. لذلك يقول "هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش".

ومحاولة توفيق أسماء لأشخاص عاشوا فعلاً على العدد 666 هو أمر غير مقبول. الاسم سيكون واضحاً، وعندما تحسبه تجده 666، وغالباً سيكون باللغة العبرية لأنه سيدّعى أنه المسيح، فلابد أن يأتى من سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داود  ويكون غالباً اسمه عبرياً. وحروف الأبجدية العبرية تمشى بطريقة أبجد هوز حطى كلمن المعروفة وبالتالى سيكون هناك تشابه فى الرقم بين اللغة العربية والعبرية.

هناك حروف تُحسب أيضا باللغة اليونانية التى كُتب به العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس ولكن فى حساب عدد الوحش لن يكون لليونانية الدور الفعّال لأن الوحش سيدّعى أنه المسيح، ولن يصدق أحد أن المسيح من اليونانيين أو من شعب اليونان. إلا إذا كان هناك رجلاً يهودياً يعيش فى اليونان ويعرف اللغة اليونانية وسُمّى بأسماء يونانية  فهذا وضع آخر.*


----------



## fredyyy (5 يونيو 2011)

*الآية بتقول :*
رؤيا يوحنا 17 : 12 ، 13 
وَالْعَشَرَةُ الْقُرُونُ الَّتِي رَأَيْتَ هِيَ *عَشَرَةُ مُلُوكٍ* لَمْ يَأْخُذُوا مُلْكاً بَعْدُ، 
لَكِنَّهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ سُلْطَانَهُمْ *كَمُلُوكٍ سَاعَةً وَاحِدَةً مَعَ الْوَحْشِ*. 

هَؤُلاَءِ لَهُمْ رَأْيٌ وَاحِدٌ، *وَيُعْطُونَ الْوَحْشَ قُدْرَتَهُمْ وَسُلْطَانَهُمْ*. 
​*إذًا الواضح أن الوحش ملك أرضي سوف يظهر في المستقبل *

*ما يُريحنا ... أن الكنيسة لن تكون موجودة على الأرض*

*لكنه يُرعِب البعيد عن الله لأن الأحداث ستكون قاسية *


----------



## Soldier Crist (6 يونيو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *الآية بتقول :*رؤيا يوحنا 17 : 12 ، 13
> وَالْعَشَرَةُ الْقُرُونُ الَّتِي رَأَيْتَ هِيَ *عَشَرَةُ مُلُوكٍ* لَمْ يَأْخُذُوا مُلْكاً بَعْدُ،
> لَكِنَّهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ سُلْطَانَهُمْ *كَمُلُوكٍ سَاعَةً وَاحِدَةً مَعَ الْوَحْشِ*.
> 
> ...



هل يمكنك الشرح أكثر ؟


----------



## Soldier Crist (6 يونيو 2011)

هذا الرد منقول للفائدة من هنا 
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

*سلام الاله القدوس مع الجميع †*
*فى العهد الجديد الذى كتب باللغة اليونانية ستجد أسم عدد الوحش المذكور فى سفر الرؤيا الأصحاح **13*
*عدد أسم الوحش =  666= مامتيوس ( مامتيوس أسم محمد باللغة القبطية واليونانية فإذا حولت  مامتيوس إلى الحروف الحروف اليونانية أو القبطية وجمعت أعدادها ستجدها =  666 - واللغة اليونانية لها نفس نضام اللغة العربية من حيث تحويل الكلمات  إلى أرقام حيث لا يوجد رموز للأرقام كما هى اللغة القبطية حيث يعتبر حرف  ألفا = 1 وفيتا = 2 وهكذا  وأسم الوحش محمد ستجدة باللغة اليونانية = 666 )*
* والموقع التالى وجد عدد اسم الوحش فى اللغة العربية أسم عدد الوحش = 666 = رسول العرب فى مكة* http://www.alkalema.us/articl/wa7sh.htm
*ونستنتج من البحثين فى اللغة العربية واللغة اليونانية والقبطية أن أسم عدد الوحش = 666 = رسول العرب فى مكة = مامتيوس أى محمد*


----------



## Soldier Crist (6 يونيو 2011)

*الرجاء الدخول إلى هذا الموقع الأنكليزي و هو موقع مهم يمكن أن تكون إجابتنا هناك , لكن نحتاج مترجم , فهل من لديه الخبرة في الترجمة ؟
www.666truth.org
*


----------



## stmary (19 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

الرجاء تعديل روابط الموقع من
servant13.net و alkalema.us
الى

www.alkalema.net

حيث اني حاولت التنبيه لذلك في مواضيع كثيرة لكن ظنوا انه اغراق اغراق

صلوا لاجلي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يناير 2012)

Under.taker قال:


> وفى قول الله تعالى ( لكم دينكم ولى دينى )



*هو ربنا هيقول كدة برضو......... *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 يناير 2012)

Under.taker قال:


> وياريت يا جماعة محدش يتكلم عن الرسول بطريقة مسيئه ليه ولينا كمسلمين و موحدين بالله سبحان وتعالى
> ياريت كل واحد يلتزم بدينه فقط .. وفى قول الله تعالى ( لكم دينكم ولى دينى ) و احنا كمسلمين مبنتكلمش عن اى حاجة متخصناش .. ياريت محدش يتكلم عن اى حاجة متخصهوش .. وانا عارف ان ردى هيتشال بس .. انا مقدرش اعمل حاجة .. لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى فى يوم الحساب قادر على فعل كل شىء


 

لو لم تقولوا حاجة (ما تخصكوش) لماذا تنكروا علينا ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد...لو لم تقولوا حاجة (ما تخصكوش) لماذا تنكروا علينا صلب المسيح المثبتة تأريخياً وعقدياً ....لو لم تقولوا حاجة (ما تخصكوش) لماذا يقال علينا مشركين وكفار واصحاب نار ....

اتقوا الله فيما تقولون ...وستحاسبون جميعكم كمسلمين يوم يأتي الديان ويدين

تحياتي


----------



## aymonded (30 يناير 2012)

سلام في الرب​ أولاً كل الكلام غير منضبط ولا يصح أن يُشرح بهذه الطريقة لسفر الرؤيا واستنتاج الاسماء كما يدعي الأخ وحيد أو غيره فهذا كله تحصيل حاصل واستنتاج ما لم يوجد في النص الرؤيوي، ويُخطأ كل من يفسر سفر الرؤيا بصورة حرفية أو حتى تلفيق اسم شخص على حروف وكلمات، فيُخطأ كل من يشرح ويفسر غموض السفر ويطبقه على ما يرتاح إليه أو لكونه يريد أن يظهر شيء ما خطأ أو شخص ما مخطأ، فكل هذه استنتاجات حسب فكر كل واحد ولن نجد فيها اتفاق ملهم بالروح، بل كلها استنتاج مبني على بحث عقلي فكري استنتاجي، فمن يفهم النبوة إلا لمن أُعلن له الروح وليس استنتاج وبحث علمي أكاديمي حسب اللغة ومعرفة القواميس اليونانية، لأن اللغة وحدها لا تكفي لفك غموض السفر، لأن السفر رؤيوي رمزي وكل لغات العالم لا تسعفنا في فهمه فهماً صحيحاً....
 عموماً المفروض قبل كل شرح يُفهم الأدب الرؤيوي في معناه الصحيح حسب الكتاب المقدس:
​ 1 - الكتابات الرؤيوية التي يضمها الكتاب المقدس، هي شكل من أشكال صيغة الكتابات العالية الأسلوب والتي تختص بطريقة خاصة لإظهار الإعلان الإلهي بسرّ فائق يفوق كل مدركات الإنسان ولغته مهما ما كانت، والنواحي المتعلقة بالأخرويات ( أي الأمور المستقبلية التي ستحدث في المستقبل يا أما القريب يا إما البعيد أو تُشير لنهاية الأزمنة في بعض الحالات ) وبالطبع تتعلق بالدرجة الأولى وبشكل متخصص بشأن اقتراب ملكوت الله. والكتابات الرؤيوية تمتاز بأسلوب خاص مُنفرد تماماً يُميزها عن باقي الأسفار، ونجد أنها تتسم بكثرة وكثافة الرموز وتحوير الألفاظ – في سفر الرؤيا – لمعنى يتناسب مع الإنسان اليهودي – بالنسبة للعهد القديم – والإنسان المسيحي في العهد الجديد، ولا يفهم مفاتيح كلماتها غيره !!!

 2 – وعلى الرغم من أن الأدب الرؤيوي الذي يختص بالدرجة الأولى بالإعلان الإلهي نجده يرتبط بشكل وثيق مع النبوة، إلا أن أسلوب الإعلان الإلهي في الأسفار الرؤيوية جاء مختلفاً عن الأسفار النبوية والتي تختص بالإعلان الإلهي أيضاً. ففي حين أن النبوة كانت تهتم أساساً باتصال يأتي من الله يختص بمضمون علاقته بشعبه الأخص وما سيفعله من أجل خلاصهم وردهم إليه في الابن الوحيد، نجد أن الكتابات الرؤيوية كانت توجه نحو المستقبل، وكانت تُعبَّر بالضرورة عن رسالتها بشكل رمزي حيوي – لا حرفية فيه قط وعلى الإطلاق – عن طريق الأحلام والرؤى أو الرؤى فقط بدون أحلام، كما هو الحال في سفر دانيال النبي وفي سفر الرؤيا ...

 3 – يُفهم عموماً من اسم هذه الأسفار (الأسفار الرؤيوية) أنها تدور حول الإعلان الإلهي، لذلك تتضمن هذه الكتابات كشف أسرار سماوية تتعلق بالخطة الإلهية الخاصة بالتاريخ ودينونة الشرّ، والطريقة التي يُمكن بها إعلان قرب ملكوت الله عند النهاية الأخروية من ابتداء ملء الزمان وظهور المسيح الرب في الجسد في تاريخ الإنسانية أي التجسد، إلى جانب دينونة العالم التي تقع في نهاية الزمان وقرب مجيء الرب على السحاب حسب وعده بدون أي تحديد الوقت والزمان الذي سيأتي فيها ابن الإنسان في المجيء النهائي والأخير كما يدَّعي البعض، ومن الصعوبة التامة ان يفك رموز هذه الأسفار اي إنسان مهما ما كان ضليع في اللغات القديمة أو لديه القدرة على البحث والتنقيب والاستنتاج، لأن السفر واضح من عنوانة رؤيوي، رؤى أعلنها الله لعبيده الأنبياء الملهمين بالروح ليكتبوا مقاصد الله كما هي بدون اي إضافة من عندهم، ولكون اللغة تعجز عن وضع مقاصد الله بوضوح كُتبت بشكل رمزي ...

 4 – الأسفار الرؤيوية والتاريخ: توضح الأسفار الرؤيوية التاريخ كله أنه وُضع بشكل مُحدد وبكل تفاصيله بمعرفة الله، فمجرى التاريخ برمته من الخليقة حتى نهاية الأزمنة يتحرك بقوة نحو هدف محتوم وهو إقامة ملكوت الله، ولا يوجد ما هو بوسع البشر من عمله يُمكنه أن يُغير هذا أو يتحاشاه، فالرؤية الصحيحة للكتابات الرؤيوية تُظهر وتُعلن الإيمان بنعمة الله والثقة الشديدة في تدبيره وإعلان مشيئته الصالحة، بهدف توبة الشعوب وتوبة شعبه على الأخص ليرجع كل واحد فيه بصفته الشخصية عن تمرده على الوصية وعدم الحياة والشركة معه في سر التقوى والمحبة وبالتالي ينال رحمة وقوة غفران من الله الذي يستجيب للتوبة الصادقة، وهذا ما نراه في سفر الرؤيا حينما قال لملائكة الكنائس الذين هم الأساقفة [ عندي عليك ] وذلك لكي يعرف من أين سقط ويتوب ويعود لعهد الحب وهذا النداء موجه لكل كنيسة على مر الزمان !!!
*ولنا أن نعرف ونفهم ونستوعب جيداً جداً من خلال ما قلناه، أن الخروج عموماً عن التركيز في شرح هذه الأسفار الرؤيوية بالشرح الحرفي أو حسب الرأي الشخصي وظن كل شخص بعيداً عن ملكوت الله وإعلان قصده هو خروج عن معناها الحقيقي والغرض التي كُتبت من أجله، وعلينا أن لا نعتد به أو نصدقه، بل ممكن نأخذه على أساس مجرد تأملات وأفكار من بعض الناس حسب إحساسهم الشخصي فقط ...*​ 5 – الوحوش والحروب والحيوانات في الأسفار الرؤيوية: بالنسبة للكتابات الرؤيوية استخدمت بعضاً من الحيوانات لتُمثل الصراع ما بين الخير والشر وإعلان الحرب المقدسة، وبالطبع استخدمت الحيوانات والوحوش *لا بصورتها الحرفية بل لتصوير المواقف* لتكون قريبة من ذهن الإنسان، فيُخطئ كل من يتخدها بالمعنى الحرفي للكلام وكأنها وحوش أسطورية ستظهر فعلاً في الأزمنة الأخيرة، ولكنها تعبيرات لتوضح المعنى المقصود من الكلام، مع أن كثيرين فسروا هذه الحيوانات والوحوش على حسب رأيهم الشخصي بدون الرجوع لكاتبها ولا للسفر ولا لتاريخ كتابة السفر وما هي الثقافة الأدبية الرؤيوية ليفهموا المعنى المقصود من الكلام، فخرجوا علينا بتفسيرات منقسمة كل واحد صور الوحش مثلاً في سفر الرؤيا حسب هواه الخاص، وأيضاً صورة الوحش، وكثيرين ارتكزوا على التأمل فقط بدون الولوج للمعنى المباشر المقصود، فكثيرين تأملوا على أساس أن الوحش هو بدعة تجسدت بشكل وحش، والبعض صوره كما حدث عند الأخ وحيد أنه رسول الإسلام، وأيضاً آخرين اعتبروه الشيطان وهذا تأمل قريب من المعنى أكثر وممكن أن يُعتد به، مع أن الوحش كان مقصود به (كقصد مباشر) الإمبراطور الروماني الذي أمر بعبادته وصنع تمثالاً عظيماً ليعبده الكل في ذلك الوقت، وصورة الوحش المجلس الإمبراطوري، وسمه الوحش هي العلامة الإمبراطورية واتخذها الرسول علامة مجازية التي يتصف بها كل من يعبد غير الله الحي، لأن لغة كل واحد تظهره وسمه من يعبد تظهر على جبهته إذ يظهر أمام الله من يعبد ولمن يسجد ... 
عموماً لن نخوض في شرح سفر الرؤيا (لأني لا أحب أن أشرحه أو أفسره بل هو متروك لإعلان الله لكل قلب ليظهر مقصده في حياته الشخصيه) إنما أردت قط أن أُظهر بعض النقاط الهامة في هذا السفر الذي صار غامضاً ومحل اختلاف في التفسير وكثيرن بدون وعي طبقوا ما يعتقدوه عليه والكل صدقهم لأنهم يرتاحون نفسياً لهذا التفسير، لذلك أرى تفسير الأخ وحيد وغيره لا نستطيع الأخذ به أو ننظر إليه بعين الاعتبار، بل *هو رأي شخصي مبني على استنتاجات شخصية لا علاقة لها بالوحي الإلهي، ورأيه الشخصي مبني على حب إظهار الإسلام في أسوأ صوره ممكنة وهذا ليس إعلان للحق إنما إعلان شخصي لا يتناسب مع الوحي الإلهي لكي ننزل به لمستوى فكرنا* لنثبت وجه نظر تبنيناها، ومن العيب الجسيم أن نُعير الآخرين ونظهر أنهم ظلمة وكأننا نعايرهم ونظهرهم كاذبين وهذا ليس من شيمة أولاد الله الذين يصنعون سلاماً، ولننظر للقديس بولس الذي ربح اليونانيين حينما دخل إليهم من مدخل عبادتهم ليظهر لهم النور والحق، كونوا معافين؛ النعمة معكم...​


----------

